# Dogs outside?



## CCCP818 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey all im new to this site luv all the great info. I was on another forum talking bout how I put my Rott outside to keep it outside and I was treated like I was worse than Hitler. Now I have all the shelter this dog needs and I do have a Husky which also sleeps outside. My question is why have so many people gotten this idea that dogs since the begging of time have never slept outside. I got responses like "why don't u go sleep outside and see how you like it" Now my dogs get all the care in the world and attention all day until night. Constant exercise, fresh water all day, lots of room and warm shelter, but when I asked about keeping them outside I became the devil. I dont understand why people get so upset they do realize dogs have slept outside for hundreds of years but all of sudden its inhumane? I dont understand some people and why they think dogs should be on ur bed never leaving u.

Luv the site


----------



## marie&tessa (May 29, 2011)

I think people tend to react that way because they feel like a dog should be part of the family, and that they need to be with their people. I am of the opinion that it is possible to have a happy outside dog, but really hard. Companionship from another dog is nice, but not enough. If you do spend most of your time outside with the dogs, your dogs are kept safe and warm and they get proper care and training, it could work. I wouldn't do it myself (to me, nothing makes a house feel like home like having a dog inside) but I wouldn't necessarily call it inhumane. It depends on the circumstances.


----------



## alilyinthefield (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm also of the opinion that it's possible to have a happy outside dog. Mine are happiest when I'm outside with them but then my dogs are not outside 24/7 either They DO sleep indoors (though I'm considering a LGD and he/she will, because he'll be doing a specific job.) However I'm outside more often than not. My dogs THRIVE on being outside, they have a huge yard to run and play. When we're stuck inside because of bad weather they're always asking to go out because it's always more fun outside. They're expected to behave too well indoors, lol. But I believe it's definitely a case by case situation. I live on a farm, the dogs come and go, in and out of my home, like a revolving door, whenever they want. I do sometimes force them to stay inside but rarely do I ever force them to stay outside. I do have outdoor kennels but this is for safety when I'm outside working new horses or giving lessons or I have a group here or I just need them out of the way for a bit (we're also constantly under construction and it wouldn't do to have a construction truck run over one of my dogs!!) The kennels are used the same way as a crate is inside my home too, for time outs and safety. I work from home so sometimes they go outside without me for my peace and quiet but this is a FUN time for them, when they're riled up and ready to wrestle (otherwise they'd be quiet inside!! lol). These dogs are definitely NOT neglected in anyway, but it's not a strictly outside situation either. In contrast, my neighbors have tossed dogs outside to roam the entire neighborhood. The dogs have no shelter, are rarely fed (killed my ducks in broad daylight!!) and are never messed with...That situation? DEFINITELY a bad thing...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> I dont understand some people and why they think dogs should be on ur bed never leaving u.


I don't think my dogs should be on my bed. In fact, they are not allowed there at all. 

I do like them nearby when I'm home. That's why I have dogs. I enjoy their company and they enjoy mine.

Too many outdoor dogs are left to their own devices 24/7. If that's not the case with you and yours, then more power to ya.

(Probably not real good form to start your very first post by complaining about how you were treated on another forum. We usually prefer you leave that baggage at the door when you come in.)


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Susie, my Bernese cross spends most of her time outside because she wants to. She gets too hot when she is indoors. She lets me know when she wants to be indoors like when it went to 35 below in the past week. It warmed up to five below last night and she preferred to sleep outside in her doghouse. She came in this morning, lay down in front of the furnace, then wanted back outside to lay in the snow.

I don't know what your temperatures are but a short coated dog like a Rotty, I am sure would prefer to be inside with you. My little dogs, even though they have lots of coat, would never be left outside. I really think it depends on the dog, the temperatures and whether you spend most of your time outside, not just leave the dog outside and ignore them. Also, what accomodation you have for the dogs for their safety and comfort.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

There are breeds that are appropriately kept outside HOWEVER Rottweilers are NOT one of those breeds. Rots are velcro dogs and do best living with their families so they can create a bond. As far as dogs from the beggining of time' sleeping outside, actually even wild Canines creat dens out of the weather, at times dug or in exiszting caves and once canines were domesticated they slept inside with the humans. Even Gaurdian breeds sleep inside a barn or other structure with their adopted herd of livestock, NOT outdoors. 

As far as the other forum, well this is a new group (well, there may be some of the same people from the other place, they tend to circulate), bringing baggage from there, not a good idea.


----------



## AgentP (Dec 12, 2011)

I think that dogs can be happy outside if they are kept at least in pairs since they are social animals. It also depends what kind of dog it is (i.e. what kind of fur it has) and what the weather conditions are like.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi. Myself, I love keeping mine in the house (mostly) and they do all sleep with me. I acquired small companion bred pets because 'cuddling' is one of my most favorite things to do with dogs.

However, I come from a working (mostly farm) dog background and rarely did I know anyone that kept their working dogs indoors regularly at nights. They still loved them and those dogs had company the greatest part of the day working with their humans. I still know many with farm dogs and dogs that are mostly kept outside. Some of those are owned by my family members. It seems to be a different ownership perspective than you commonly find on many forums. 

Welcome to the forum.

SOB


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a Siberian Husky - she thrives on being outdoors especially in the snow that we just got. She is an indoor dog and goes outside quite a bit - she's 11 months old and still has her flat puppy coat so even if she were to be an outdoor dog (all of the time) at this stage in her life she'd be an indoor dog until she got her full coat. My Siberian also LOVES being with us and absolutely loves to cuddle up in her little husky ball on the bed at night and sleep right up against me. I actually know that if she were an outside only dog she'd be miserable even if I spent the majority of my time out there with her. She'd scream her head off if she couldn't come in and sleep with us.

Having said that - I think that (most) people view the general "outside only" dog as a person or family who wanted a dog but want nothing to actually DO with the dog or the things that come along with having a dog so they just throw the dog outside in their yard. I feel that (most) people think that it is irresponsible (not inhumane per se) to have an outdoor only dog (I'm talking the common family situation - not working/farm dog situations). 

I also think that people see "outside only" and see that there are more terrible things that could happen with an outside only dog than things that could happen with an indoor dog. Such as your dog is at a much higher risk to be taken from your yard or to escape on his/her own. Or another dog hopping your fence and getting your dog pregnant and you have an oops litter. Also there are behavioral problems such as incessant barking that can develop. Not saying all or some are even restricted to just outside only dogs but the risks are a lot higher for some things.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

When I was a kid, we had a couple of wolf hybrids that stayed outside 24/7 in a large kennel we had in the back yard. They were happier this way and preferred being outdoors rather then in the house and had the thick, dense coats to protect them from the elements (they DID have shelter though, we didn't just throw them outside with nothing for them to sleep in). We also had a Beagle who stayed outside with them during the day, but came into my room at night or during times when it was too cold for him out there. We had a bunch of indoor cats that the beagle was VERY aggressive towards, and the cats were there first. Every now and then we'd shut the cats in my mom's room and let him have free run of the house, but for the most part he stayed outside and when he was inside, he'd be in my room. A lot of it I think depends on the breed of dog and what they prefer.

I think what angers a lot of people about dogs living outside 24/7 is alot of people who do this, do it and just forget about the dog and their responsibilities. Or they do it with a breed that is totally NOT fit for living like that or very unhappy living that way. I know my two dogs would be extremely miserable if they were stuck outside 24/7 without us, especially in the middle of winter, shelter or not.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm one who does not think that dogs should live outside, with very few exceptions. I don't understand why someone wants a dog if they're just going to stick it outside. There are a few people, a couple on this board, who provide very well for their outside dogs. As for you, I'd have to see pictures and converse more to know whether you're one of those.


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

I believe if a dog can house train, it should be in the house. I did have a male large dog that I got as an adult stray. He marked everything and even after getting him nuetered it continued. So he was oan outside dog. But we made alot of accomidations for him. a couch, an electric blanket in an area where it could not get wet. Certain things he needed but also walks, time with us, going to parks, all his vet care. Just because he was outside I didnt neglect him. But he didhave to be put to sleep and since then I've only had indoor dogs. I love my dogs and want them comfy inside next to me so I can enjoy their company.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

I currently have 7 dogs, most high energy, and a small house. They have a covered area attached to the house, with seperate dog houses. One acre fenced in. The shih tzu stays in, one mal is mostly indoors, the others rotate in. Two of them want out after an hour at most, so they pretty much stay outside. I work two days a week, and spend the other five with the dogs, training, working, walking, playing, farm chores, whatever they are with me.
Dogs that are left out, with no human interaction, or minimal is wrong I feel. Unless its a breed that really doesn't care, like the livestock guardian with their herd or likewise.
My dogs are happier out where they can play with each other, wrestle, watch deer, chase squirrels, than they would be crated all day.


----------



## MariJoy (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, my former dog was a Lhasa Apso, and they typically HATE the outdoors, mine sure did. My Yorkie-Shih tzu likes being outdoors a lot & is forever playing the "in-and-out" game. He loves the snow and 20-30 degree temps don't seem to bother him now that his coat is grown out a few inches - I've yet to see him shiver. That being said, though, I would never leave him out for extended periods - don't trust my "Good Samaritan" neighbors not to call Animal Control and/or abscond with him themselves!


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

I wouldn't even consider my dog an outside dog. He just prefers to be outside when I'm not home or when I'm sleeping. He knows he can let out one single bark and I'll let him in, even if it's 2 AM. When I'm home doing things, he's more than happy to be right by my side and lounge around. It's simply part of our routine.

Maybe a stranger could walk by my house and see my dog alone outside most of the day or during the night in the cold and assume I'm not doing my job as a dog owner. He gets all the care and love he needs (some say he even gets too much of those). I'm outside sledding or walking with him for 2 or 3 hours a day. We often cuddle up on the couch. I try to teach him tricks and he's constantly pet. He's welcomed inside any time he wants, but he just prefers to be outside a huge part of the day.

Being outside also helps him with socialization. He'd be bored and too warm inside, but during the day, his good friend often gets loose and come play. The bus driver stops every day with a cookie (he's been trying to get dexter over his fear of men for 3 years now haha). My neighbor goes to play with him after school every day for a few minutes. People walk by and yell a big "Oh hey Dexter" several times a day.

He's just happier this way.


Obviously, his situation is nowhere near the one of a dog chained outside 24/7 with no attention.


The fact people often see Dexter like this:



doesn't mean he's not getting plenty of that:


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Three Dog Night was a good band...
but a 3 dog night actually means its really cold outside...and it takes 3 dogs to keep warm.
I have lowered my heating bills by using the body heat from 3 dogs ..2 rabbitts.. a cat ..and a wife..
We all sleep inside the house..


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

So you want my validation so you can feel better about other Internet strangers not giving it to you? Okay then, I've known lots of outside dogs, very few were cared for. As for the "thousands of years" argument, for thousands of years, diabetics died young. Would you refuse them insulin because of that.


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

Wow Dexter is handsome! Love the pic in the snow.


----------



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

I, personally, would never have an outside only dog. However, I grew up with four or them. My mother strongly believed that dogs did not belong in the house. This did not mean that they were tied to a pole in the yard. My parents have an open garage on the back side of their house. At the back of the garage, is an enclosed, heated and air conditioned room, which is not connected to the rest of the house. If it was too hot or too cold outside, the dog(s) hung out in the room, with a lined wooden bed, food and water. The vast majority of the time, they spent roaming their large backyard.

Their current dog (a rottie mix) is strictly outside. She enjoys plenty of attention, as my parents spend a significant amount of time outside, either working in the yard, or tinkering with cars. If she feels she needs in the enclosed room, they let her in. She also has an insulated dog house, which my father built. She is very uncomfortable inside a house, to the point that she sometimes panics. She did come from a horrible situation. Her mother was tied to a stake in the middle of a mud pit, in a trailer park. My mother rescued her and her sister, who had a broken leg at the time. (The rest went to the local animal shelter.) Her sister is currently living with my grandmother, as an inside dog. (They will be 12 this year, and both are very happy and healthy dogs.) I understand the stigma against "outside dogs," given the situation these two came from, but there is a right way to go about it. As long as the dog is properly cared for (plenty of food, water, shelter and attention), it's not a bad thing.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> There are breeds that are appropriately kept outside HOWEVER Rottweilers are NOT one of those breeds. Rots are velcro dogs and do best living with their families so they can create a bond. As far as dogs from the beggining of time' sleeping outside, actually even wild Canines creat dens out of the weather, at times dug or in exiszting caves and once canines were domesticated they slept inside with the humans. Even Gaurdian breeds sleep inside a barn or other structure with their adopted herd of livestock, NOT outdoors.
> 
> As far as the other forum, well this is a new group (well, there may be some of the same people from the other place, they tend to circulate), bringing baggage from there, not a good idea.


German shepherds are velcro dogs too, but Hope loves it outside when it's cold and if we aren't engaged in something she's pawing the door to be let out and stay out. Problem is she obviously wants me to go out and stay out there with her, but when it some down to it she'll go out by herself rather than stay inside. Summer time it's a different story though.

She's welcome inside, and will paw the door or bark to come back in when she wants in, sometimes she never does though and curls up on one of her beds out on the screened in patio and sleeps. I prefer her to be inside, where she can sound off if anyone breaks in.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 20, 2007)

My GSD is an outside only dog. Rarely if ever does she come in the house. She has a warm/cool comfy kennel and people are in and out most of the day, we play ball with her, sit and smooch her. She is content to lay down while you do what your doing outside (gardening etc). She has 2 acres she patrols 4-5 times a day to make sure all is good *L*.
Summer the house would be far too hot for her, she is not a fan of summer, she is far better off under a tree ouside. Winter - she enjoys the cold, and will often sleep outside her kennel

She gets walked, though she is at present on yard arrest as she is in season, she's not too keen on that. But 6 weeks and she'll be right to go back to normal routine.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I personally couldn't have "outside only" dogs myself. I believe they are happier spending as much time with us as possible and they are where I am. If I'm out, they are out--and if I'm in, they are in. When we are not home, we do have a nice fenced-in yard, with dog houses (with lots of shavings) and two buckets of fresh water. But when we get home, they choose if they want to be in or out. My Golden loves it outside, so he spends a lot of time out, even when I'm in--but it's his choice at that point. 

They all sleep inside. My lab and jrt sleep in their crates and my golden has a doggie bed beside my side of the bed. 

None of them are allowed on the furniture or in our beds. 

I'd rather sweep up enough fur to make another puppy every day than to not have them in here with me. It's just my personal preference.

Now, growing up, we had a chow chow--that we tried to make an inside dog. He was absolutely miserable--so he was an outside only dog. When we brought him in, he would pee on the furniture and then stand by the door--and we tried for a long time (with a leash after the first peeing incident). But we were young kids and spent a lot of time outdoors and he was always with us. So it can work--and some dogs just don't like to be in. But as a general, for me--I'd like them to be in with us as much as possible.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

I know dozens of outside only dogs and they're very happy as these families are 'outside' people. My dog is inside dog due to being a toy breed and I am not an outdoorsy person but I really don't think it is as bad as some do. All comes down to responsibility like everyone else.


----------

